# Fluke Bucktailing Underwater Video



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Cool video I found on another board.

Part 1





Part 2


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah these are great videos


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

These are from John Skinner.

All around good guy and great fisherman...boat, kayak, surf!

Search his name on youtube and you will find many more.

He has great fishing log software for those of us in the digital age! I have been using it since 09 and love it.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice Video! Thanks! It proves, in my mind, what I've thougt of for a while:

-- When there is multiple fish around your bait/lure, it is much more likely to get taken. In other words, a fish by itself is much more 'weary' of your bait/lure. But, when another fish is near, they feel the need to grab it--before the other fish takes it.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------

